# Arabian Cross Horses Pictures



## arabbarrelracer (Jun 2, 2015)

Hi everyone!!!!!!
I have an Arabian/Appaloosa cross.
Please post pics of your Arabian crosses.
They all have different builds...
Here's my cross. Arabian/Appaloosa cross.
thanks


----------



## arabbarrelracer (Jun 2, 2015)

*More Pics lol*

this horse is 6 years old. 14.1hh.


----------



## arabbarrelracer (Jun 2, 2015)

Anybody???????

My sister may be trading her horse for a Morab on the 17th so if she does I'll post pics of hers lol


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Lovely photos!! The only cross I have is the dark bay in my avatar. And he's actually 3/4 Arab and 1/4 Paint.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Gosh, what a beautiful horse! 

I have an entire stable full of 1/2 Arabs, but I have to transfer pictures.


----------



## freia (Nov 3, 2011)

My 1/2 Arab, and my perfectly matched partner. Exact cross is unknown, as she's a rescue. The rescue said Quarab. I can't see the QH in her. If so, it's running QH. I can see TB, possibly. If they had told me nothing, I would have guessed Morab. Whatever she is, she's: smart, sassy, tolerant, forgiving, willing to learn, fast, work ethic, stamina, and just plain sweet. Love her.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Here is my Paint/Arab mare - I've used her for Trail Trials, cowboy/obstacle races, reined cowhorse & trail riding. He daddy was a sorrel paint (breeding stock) and her Mom a grey Arab. She's da BOMB!


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

This is Monty (RIP Feb '14), an Anglo Arabian, by a Thoroughbred stallion, out of a 100% Crabbet Arabian mare.

Monty was "that horse". We confused and frightened each other for an entire year, but when we finally clicked, we _clicked_. He was my best friend, my saviour, my wings, and the love of my life. I didn't find him until he was 15 and I was 16, but the moment I laid eyes on him, I was his. And I think that's what kept me persisting through an entire year of being absolutely terrified of him.

We quite regularly spent 6 or 7 hours a day out on the trails of a weekend, whereas mid-week was for more serious work - dressage and then a short jumping session and then some more dressage to settle him down. He took me from a nervous 2'6 to a confident 3'10 (though the fence in the photos below is only 3'4 high, it was WIDE - measured at 4'10 wide) and if not for everything he taught me, my next horse (a half-wild 22 month old Thoroughbred) would likely have killed me. I won a showjumping competition for the first time with him, and forgot my course for the first time with him. We had ups and we had downs but through it all, we had the most incredible bond. I remember dropping rails training at home and being able to hop off, let go of the reins, and rebuild the fence, and he would have his nose on my shoulder the entire time. I remember being able to let go of him entirely and run along the beach with him cantering with his nose on my shoulder. I could stop, and he would blow past me, but he always turned and trotted back to me.

I remember walking out the back door to hear him nickering to me, whether it was meal time or not (he got three large meals a day, because he was a hard keeper). I remember walking up to the paddock gate, and he didn't know I was there, but when he heard the gate latch open, he looked up, and then came GALLOPING across the paddock, though he knew it wasn't meal time.

I remember letting him lick my arms and hands, and being able to trust 100% that he wasn't going to touch me with his teeth. I remember the first time I ever trusted him enough to go for a bareback gallop, and I remember putting my life in his hooves and trusting him to carry me safely to the other side of the biggest jump I have EVER approached in my LIFE.

And I will never forget the day I said "see you later", not knowing it was goodbye.


----------



## arabbarrelracer (Jun 2, 2015)

gigem88 and green tree.

Thanks for your reply!!!! I love my little horsey.


----------



## arabbarrelracer (Jun 2, 2015)

friea Beautiful horse!!!!! I'm with you, I see Morab lol
I'll post some pics of the Morab we might be trading for...


----------



## arabbarrelracer (Jun 2, 2015)

kewpalace, I LOVE your horse!!!!!!!


----------



## arabbarrelracer (Jun 2, 2015)

Blue eyed pony.
Your horse is gorgeous!!!!! He sounds like my horse, I now trust him completely whereas before I was nervous of him and he of me.

If you don't mind me asking, what happened to your boy?
I love him btw


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I sent him back to the lady I bought him off for him to live out his days, with the intention of visiting, but every time I was able to get to where she was at, either I was too busy or she had a sick child, so I was never able to visit him. He passed away after about 5 or 6 months of retirement. The lady who had him got the vet out to find out what happened, because it was so sudden, and the vet thought it was just his time, and he laid down and went to sleep forever.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

This is my old gelding. Arab/NSH cross. He's about 10-years-old in this pic.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

arabbarrelracer said:


> kewpalace, I LOVE your horse!!!!!!!


Aw thanks so much! Star is my "heart horse" :hug: - she tries HARD at everything and is a real love. We were not very good when we started showing cowhorse and she was the only Arab to show consistently in our association. I retired her from cowhorse 2 years ago; we ended up in 5th in all our classes and a few years before that won the 1st ever Spirit Award (horsemanship & sportsmanship) that our association gave. Since I've been concentrating on my AQHA mare the past two years, Star's gotten a well deserved rest. But when I saddle her up, she is always in the money. :thumbsup:

I also took her to Equine Affaire a few years to participate in clinics - she was fantastic and took everything in stride. Just a really good minded mare!

This is a great thread; I love seeing everyone Arab Xs - the are FANTASTIC horses!


----------



## arabbarrelracer (Jun 2, 2015)

Blue eyed pony.
Oh I'm sooooooo sorry. He was a gorgeous horse though.


----------



## arabbarrelracer (Jun 2, 2015)

DraftlyAiresMom.
I think your horse is adorable!!! I love the Arab crosses.
One question though, what is his cross? NSH
National Spotted Horse? I don't know what that abbreviation is...LOL


----------



## arabbarrelracer (Jun 2, 2015)

my half Arab is also my heart horse!!! LOL

These pics are of the Morab that we are going to go meet on the 17th!!!!
Her name is Brandi. She is 14.2hh, 11 years old. She is a little barrel horse.
I thought she was a bay by one of the pics but it turns out she's a chestnut LOL
Tell me what ya'll think.:gallop:


----------



## freia (Nov 3, 2011)

Well hellooooooo gorgeous. Oh yes, she looks like she's worth meeting. What a cutie. She looks like she might be a little bit of a diva.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

arabbarrelracer said:


> DraftlyAiresMom.
> I think your horse is adorable!!! I love the Arab crosses.
> One question though, what is his cross? NSH
> National Spotted Horse? I don't know what that abbreviation is...LOL


NSH= National Show Horse. They are what Arab/saddlebred crosses are called. So technically, he's 3/4 Arab and 1/4 saddlebred.

He had the most personality. In that pic he was giving me the stink-eye because I was taking his picture instead of taking him off the hot walker.  Let me dig out some more pics of him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## arabbarrelracer (Jun 2, 2015)

Friea, hahahahahaha I know right? I'm really excited to meet her. The owner said she's full of personality and is a bit of a hand full but that's how we like 'em. LOL

DraftyAiresMom, My bad LOL I'm still getting the hang of the abbreviations...
I wanna see more pics. He's gorgeous.
:gallop::runninghorse2::gallop:


----------



## DanteDressageNerd (Mar 12, 2015)

There are some really lovely arabian crosses. I've never been a big arabian person, I've had good experiences with them. Of the ones I've known I've only known one who was truly too much of a mental case to take seriously. But I love their intelligence, work ethic, and stamina. They're smart horses and VERY affectionate and people oriented which I LOVE. Mine is VERY affectionate, he gives me neck and head scratches when I scratch him. Really misses me if I go even 3 days without seeing him, he's a Mama's boy. He's great with kids, pays careful attention and though he is a bit spooky he won't spook or over react when a kid is around. He looks after them.

Dante is a 5yr old Quarab about 16h, maybe a little over. He's still growing and leveling out. He can be hot and a little temperamental but in a good way, he's a fun ride. I work my butt off every ride, he's taught me a lot and is a blast to work with because he is very intelligence and is a precise, tactful and sensitive ride but that's what I like.


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

This is my registered half Arab half Haflinger mare, Merrigold


----------



## arabbarrelracer (Jun 2, 2015)

DanteDressageNerd,
Wanna trade? LOL
Gorgeous horse!!!!!
Your right, the ones I've met or heard about were mama's boys or girls, mine is.


----------



## arabbarrelracer (Jun 2, 2015)

Rocky Pony, I love her? Your horse is beautiful!!!!
I hope ya'll don't think I'm crazy, I just love these purebreds and crosses.

My farrier told me there all accidental muts LOL
I'm like no people cross on purpose, yes sometimes not.
Quarab (quarter horse Arabian)
Morab (Moragan Arabian)
? Anglo Arabian ( Tb Arabian) correct me if I'm wrong LOL
Araappaloosa (Appaloosa Arabian)

I can't think of more but ya'll post if you can LOL


----------



## arabbarrelracer (Jun 2, 2015)

Oh I forgot one

NSH (National Show Horse)


----------



## BreezylBeezyl (Mar 25, 2014)

Another NSH, my mare Bling Bling. I love Arab crosses and I don't think I'll ever buy another horse that doesn't have at least 1/2 Arab in them. :lol:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Finally dug out more pics of my schmuck. Loved this little pony!!









He was a phenomenal kids' horse. Which was ironic, given how hot and opinionated he could be. :lol: 

This is my best friend's 3yo filly who we're pretty sure is Arab/paint. Her name is Toui. She's athletic, smart, and sweet. She had a really rough start (was sold to my best friend's ex as a 6yo who was broke broke broke...turns out she was a long yearling...he cowboyed her hardcore and was extremely rough on her, then gave her to my best friend when he moved because he didn't like her and she wasn't what he wanted...she's spent the last year and a half just being a horse).


(Please excuse the state of her feet...I'd rather not go into why they're like that)


----------



## Bondre (Jun 14, 2013)

arabbarrelracer said:


> Oh I forgot one
> 
> NSH (National Show Horse)


You forgot another. Hispanoarab  . (Though I understand they're not very common over with you guys.) Beautiful cross of PRE (purebred Spanish) and Arab.

Here are some pics of my Hispanoarab 5yo mare. She is just like you say: people-orientated and affectionate, and so easy to train she's a dream. I had her on the trails three weeks after first backing her, and we've never had a major argument yet - just routine young green horse stuff. I don't know if all Hispanoarabs are like this, but she is wonderful 











BTW, that Morab mare you're going to see soon is a real stunner! And so elegant with her matching tack.


----------



## arabbarrelracer (Jun 2, 2015)

WillowNightWind
Gorgeous!!!!! Love blue eyed horses, mine has blue eyes. I want a grey with blue eyes!!!!!!!!! anybody have a pic of one??????


----------



## arabbarrelracer (Jun 2, 2015)

Bodre

wow never heard of a Hisonoarab. It is very beautiful!!!!!! I love that picture of ya'll trotting. The facial expression your horse has is so cute in that head shot too.


----------



## meganm21146 (Jun 6, 2014)

Oh my goodness these horses are beauties! Keep the pics coming!


----------



## arabbarrelracer (Jun 2, 2015)

Anybody??????


----------



## arabbarrelracer (Jun 2, 2015)

Ok I might possibly trade my TWH for this guy.

His name is Joe, He's 16.1hh, 10 years old.
Needs experienced rider. Good barrel horse prospect.
He's a Quarab.
If I get him I"m gonna name him either Ironside or Promise LOL
Tell me what ya'll think....

:gallop:


----------



## meganm21146 (Jun 6, 2014)

OP, I love the name Ironside! Beautiful horse.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

This is Whiskey 'cuz you gotta be drunk to ride her.'


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

blue eyed pony said:


> I sent him back to the lady I bought him off for him to live out his days, with the intention of visiting, but every time I was able to get to where she was at, either I was too busy or she had a sick child, so I was never able to visit him. He passed away after about 5 or 6 months of retirement. The lady who had him got the vet out to find out what happened, because it was so sudden, and the vet thought it was just his time, and he laid down and went to sleep forever.


I'm so sorry.


----------



## BreezylBeezyl (Mar 25, 2014)

natisha said:


> This is Whiskey 'cuz you gotta be drunk to ride her.'
> 
> View attachment 656738


I lol'd way harder than I should have


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

WillowNightwind said:


> I lol'd way harder than I should have


Laughing is good.:runpony:


----------



## arabbarrelracer (Jun 2, 2015)

meganm21146

Thanks I think it suits him. 

Natisha that is one gorgeous horsey!!!!!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Not mine, but I have had the pleasure of riding this just-turned-6yo Percheron/Arab mare at a couple events:


----------



## freia (Nov 3, 2011)

phantomhorse13 said:


> Not mine, but I have had the pleasure of riding this just-turned-6yo Percheron/Arab mare at a couple events:


Ooo la la. Yummy.

How does she move? Smooth or jackhammer? Heavy, short back, long legs, strong neck. Could go either way. Definitely eye-candy.


----------



## arabbarrelracer (Jun 2, 2015)

Phantomhorse13
I want that horse!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Talk about good looking!!!!!!!!!!!!!
plus I love dappled greys


----------



## meganm21146 (Jun 6, 2014)

Phantomhorse13
I WANT! Oh I'm so jealous! That is the horse of my dreams! :bowwdown:


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

freia said:


> How does she move? Smooth or jackhammer? Heavy, short back, long legs, strong neck. Could go either way. Definitely eye-candy.



I have to admit, I expected her to move like a ton of bricks.. but she has been trained well, so is very light on her feet as she will round and use her back (versus just falling on her forehand constantly). It was amazing to be trotting downhill at 12mph on a loose rein!! She has a bigger movement than my arabs, but its not jarring or harsh.

While this doesn't let you see her from the side to evaluate movement, you can get the idea of how nicely she travels:







The bay in the photos and video is her full brother Brimstone (who is 3 years older), being ridden by their owner. She so liked how Brimstone turned out, she made a point to breed the mare back for another!


----------



## arabbarrelracer (Jun 2, 2015)

Keep a head's up! I am going to post pics of my possible buy!!!!!
10 year old
16.1hh
Quarab. 
Hes' a dappled grey


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Love all of the photos! Everyone has such beautiful half-Arabians.

Natisha, Whiskey is GORGEOUS! I'm not sure I've ever seen a photo of her before.

A buckskin reg. half-Arabian mare I used to own in the late 1970's. Goldie's Queen. She used to get dappled in the summer. She was still shedding here in early Spring I think, not a real great photo...


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Remali said:


> Love all of the photos! Everyone has such beautiful half-Arabians.
> 
> Natisha, Whiskey is GORGEOUS! I'm not sure I've ever seen a photo of her before.
> 
> A buckskin reg. half-Arabian mare I used to own in the late 1970's. Goldie's Queen. She used to get dappled in the summer. She was still shedding here in early Spring I think, not a real great photo...


Thanks Remali. She's the one you're going to ride someday.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

natisha said:


> Thanks Remali. She's the one you're going to ride someday.


Cool! And, I actually like whiskey, too! It's a win-win! :grin:


----------



## arabbarrelracer (Jun 2, 2015)

I will be getting to meet this guy on Saturday!!!
I will be trading my walking horse for him, and either training him and selling him or training him and running barrels on him and either leasing out or selling my barrel horse who is an Arappaloosa horse.
This horse's name is Joe but if I get him I'm gonna name him Ironside. LOL
He is 16.1hh, 9 years old (lady just confirmed) and he's a dappled grey Quarab. She said he's mostly Arab.
I know these aren't good pics but thats all I have.
Please tell me what ya'll think/.
Thanks:runninghorse2:


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

Here's my stunning Anglo arab gelding. Just turned a year old and 14.2hh already. I'm totally thrilled with him.


----------



## cmartin80 (Jul 3, 2015)

Beautiful Photos


----------

